# Camp Site Lights



## campopup (Feb 14, 2013)

Unsure if this question has been covered on this forum but here it is
We were in a camp ground last summer where one camper had its marker lights on but not hooked to the TV. I stopped by the camp site and inquired if there was a switch for that or how he had done this. I don't remember exactly what he said he did But I think he said he made a jumper wire to be used between a 12 volt power pin and the marker lights pin on the camper plug. Has anyone heard of this or know how/what he did?


----------



## old_guy_camping (Aug 12, 2011)

Jump #'s 3 & 4 - they are the two closest to the "bump" on the outside of the 7 way plug. But please don't do it if you are in the site next to me - I prefer to be able to see the night sky. Some unobtrusive solar powered rope light would be preferable.


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

Yep that's how it's done. Years ago, people told me, they did it to make the trailer easier to find, for their children out and about. They put a flasher in the line, at trailer shows, to make them blink. I don't advise doing in a campground.:thumbdown:


----------

